# Citracel- How much is too much?



## REGR (Feb 28, 2000)

Heather:I have had great success over the last two years with your Citracel recommendations...thanks. But I have a question because of a few recent flareups of pain and C, due to food and/or a flu or something. I have been taking two of the Citracel scoops per day, morning and night, which only amounts to about 6-8 grams of soluble fiber (each scoop is a bit more than a rounded tablespoon. You suggest, in your diet, that that the soluble fiber should be 10-15 grams but take up to 4 tablespoons per day, which is 8 grams, still less than your recommended 12-15 grams, which would be about 6 to 8 table spoons per day.I guess I am asking: what are the save limits to deal with a flareup? What happens if you take too much?Thanks.


----------

